# Korea rocks !



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

slopes in Gangwon Province, fall in 2007

....


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

tonight said:


> @Mussoda, don't stop posting your beautiful pics


hmmmmmmmmmmp.... :lol:


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Heungdeok Cathedral(흥덕성당) and Millennium Bell Pavilion(천년대종각), Cheongju, North Chungcheong.
........


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

I know a friend that is teaching english in korea and he loves it.


----------



## benchjade (May 9, 2007)

the spliff fairy said:


> these ones are just so gorgeous


wow, green tea farm!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

corredor06 said:


> I know a friend that is teaching english in korea and he loves it.


glad to hear that, thanks, corredor06. hope u enjoy more. 



benchjade said:


> wow, green tea farm!


that's in Boseong, South Jeolla. 
thanks for enjoy,, benchjade


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Achim Goyo Sumogwon, or the Garden of Morning Calm, Gapyeong, Gyeonggi Province, Oct. 2007

.......


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

new shopping mall, Shinsegae UEC in Centum City, Haeundae, Busan.

.......


----------



## benchjade (May 9, 2007)

I didnt see that mall when I was in Busan.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Amazing looking country - awesome thread! :happy:


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

benchjade said:


> I didnt see that mall when I was in Busan.


actually, the building construction completed recently. and open in March. 
thanks, benchjade 




FREKI said:


> Amazing looking country - awesome thread! :happy:


Hi, FREKI, thanks for visiting and enjoying, buddy.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Jungang-tap or Central Pagoda, Tappyeong-ri, Chungju, North Chungcheong province.
built in 8C, with the height of 14.5m, beside Namhan river









(by misshan @ flickr.com)


----------



## demanjo2 (Mar 17, 2008)

I visited korea in January. A very interesting country. Would highly recommend it as a short trip to everyone.


----------



## jCav (Sep 20, 2008)

My stepfather was born in Busan. The only places on the world that I must visit before I die are Korea and Russia. I am not going without seeing them. This makes me want to go so bad...:nuts:


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

@ demanjo2, glad to hear that. thanks for kind comment and hope u enjoy more.  



@ jCav, welcome always and hope u get nice time. thanks. :cheers1:


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Dumulmeori, Yangsuri, Gyeonggi province.
.....


----------



## m_m (Jan 30, 2009)

Beautiful nature and amazing views. On the other hand stunning modernity - ex. Shinsegae UEC in Centum City. 

Great mix! Really impressive!


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Mussoda said:


> new shopping mall, Shinsegae UEC in Centum City, Haeundae, Busan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing picture!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

m_m said:


> Beautiful nature and amazing views. On the other hand stunning modernity - ex. Shinsegae UEC in Centum City.
> 
> Great mix! Really impressive!


Hey, m_m. you got the point. thanks for nice comment! 




Munichpictures1970 said:


> Amazing picture!!!!!!!!


thanks for enjoying, Munichpictures1970..!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Gyeongcheondae, Sangju, North Gyeongsang.

..........


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
it's awesome


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ thanks, tonight.  

.........


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Seongsan bridge and Han river, Seoul.

......


----------



## Chirripó (May 9, 2008)

Beautiful country, thanks for sharing those great landscapes


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

you have beautiful pictures


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks for visiting and kind comment @ Chirripó and tonight :cheers1:


a scene from North Korea, a gorge in Mt. Myohyang









(by TexasFjord @ flickr)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Hanok or Korean traditional house, Namsan-gol Hanok village, Seoul


Flickr에서 kinfriend님의 Korean Folk Village


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

thanks also @Mussoda for sharing your photos here


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^  



a trail to Tan'geumdae, Chungju, North Chungcheong.. isn't it cold?









(by misshan @ flickr)


----------



## Alexriga (Nov 25, 2007)

Been there, done this. Nice place, conservative people, very clean, overpopulated, modern, good and cheap hotels so is food. Sure interesting place to visit.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks for leaving nice comment, Alexriga 

.....


----------



## Chirripó (May 9, 2008)

Mussoda said:


> Hanok or Korean traditional house, Namsan-gol Hanok village, Seoul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful, i like this, thanks


----------



## Chirripó (May 9, 2008)

Mussoda said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And this too


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks for your enjoying, Chirripó 



s.........


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

ski resort, Muju, North Jeolla.

........


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

Mussoda said:


> Jungang-tap or Central Pagoda, Tappyeong-ri, Chungju, North Chungcheong province.
> built in 8C, with the height of 14.5m, beside Namhan river
> 
> 
> ...


nice Pagoda...I want to visit South Korea.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ welcome, RonnieR! I hope u get nice trip some day. 


a traditional house, somewhere in Gyeongsang province.








(from korean web)


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

Chirripó said:


> And this too


Muchas Gracias!! Pura Vida~!! Desde un Coreano que ha vivido
en Costa Rica for 7 years~!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

hey, brian, do u mean 'lived in Costa Rica for seven years'?


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

a resthouse on Han'gye-ryeong pass of Mt.Seorak, Gangwon province.

.....


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

ancient tombs in Gyeongju, North Gyeongsang.









(from dc)


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

very nice place


----------



## sylodon (Sep 5, 2004)

Gyeongju Tower. It's an outline of an ancient tower that was burned down by the Mongols.









(Chosun Ilbo)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks, tonight for nice comment 

and great pic, cydevil. thanks. it's another must-see there.

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Ulsanbawi, Mt.Seorak, Gangwon province.
It's one of the representative mountainous ridges on east side of korea, with old East Asian mood.









(by k1025jt @ photo.naver)


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

cydevil said:


> Gyeongju Tower. It's an outline of an ancient tower that was burned down by the Mongols.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful, one of a kind.


----------



## alanna08 (Dec 20, 2008)

Mussoda said:


> Ulsanbawi, Mt.Seorak, Gangwon province.
> It's one of the representative mountainous ridges on east side of korea, with old East Asian mood.
> 
> 
> ...


Like this one I have never seen before, its amazing and so so beautiful. Even the tomb picture is good.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ thanks, alanna08.. 



Beomeo-sa temple, Busan,.
; it was founded in 7C. one of the very old ones in korea.


----------



## Alexriga (Nov 25, 2007)

photo seems very old too, probably from 20C


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ yeah, right..


.......


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

.......


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

........


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

this one look nice to me....



Mussoda said:


> ancient tombs in Gyeongju, North Gyeongsang.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

Japan and Korea is quite similar when it comes to nature like beautiful trees, grass, flowers... etc... wow...


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

yeah, Manchuria-Korea-Japan has similar topographical environment basically. 
thanks for kind comment, regjeex


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

a night of Marine city in Haeundae-gu, Busan.
......


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Bangjukgol, Cheongwon, North Chungcheong








(by jinoo @ flickr)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

an impressive shot from beach, about people being out to see sunrise.








(by timesquarecokr @ flickr)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Seokjong-sa temple, Chungju, North Chungcheong








(by misshan @ flickr)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Catholic Church of Gwonseon-dong, Suwon, Gyeonggi province.


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

Mussoda said:


> Seokjong-sa temple, Chungju, North Chungcheong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice architecture


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks, tonight :cheers1:


Muju resort, North Jeolla








(webtour.com)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

when it snowed in korea,..

Sokcho, Gangwon Province.
: It's on east seaside of Korea, near Mt.Seorak.








(dc)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

.....


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

very nice photo


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks, qwert_guy ^^

wall and gate of Dogyong Castle, Seongju, North Gyeongsang.
: It's a small fortress on the peak of Mt.Dogyong, originated from a fortress 5C, Gaya era, and rebuilt at 16C with 7.7km wall









(sjmelon.go.kr)


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

wow korea has a very nice landscape :happy:


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks for kind comment, D.D. 


a rocky peak around Mt.Songni (<--Sokrisan), North Chungcheong..








(...)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Mt.Jiri inbetween South Jeolla and South Gyeongsang province
: sea of clouds viewed from Nogodan peak.

........


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
very nice


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks for kind comments, mate 


bamboo forest named "Simnidaebat"(십리대밭), Ulsan.









(...)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Myeongdong Cathedral, Seoul
: "the cathedral of the Roman Catholic Archbishop of Seoul and a symbol of Christianity in Korea. The cathedral is one of the earliest examples of Gothic Revival architecture in Korea, although lacking exterior ornamentation. It was constructed of twenty types of locally fired red and gray bricks. The main building rises to 23m high while the steeple, which contains a clock, rises to 45m." (- Wiki)

: designed by French Catholic priest Eugene Coste and built in 1898 completely

: Roman Catholic in Korea began in 17C and now got over 5 million (10% of S.Koreans) believers









(by skylight77 @ flickr)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Banghwa bridge, Seoul








(by timesquarecokr @ flickr)


----------



## REYDARKO (May 11, 2006)

very nice....


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ thanks for nice comment, REYDARKO 


........


----------



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

This is a really beatiful country.. I'm planning to visit Korea this year or maybe the next year.. I'm a latin-american guy but I'm living in Taiwan now, and before I go back to south america I would like to visit Korea and Japan!


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

this is one of my fav country... aside from Philippines, Japan.... Korea has more amazing places...



Mussoda said:


> Mt.Jiri inbetween South Jeolla and South Gyeongsang province
> : sea of clouds viewed from Nogodan peak.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

beatiful bridge.... 



Mussoda said:


> Banghwa bridge, Seoul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks a lot for your enjoy and kind comments, marcetw & regjeex


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Mt. Geumgang, in North Korea.
: the mountain is in the North Korean side of Gangwon province, so close to South Korea.
: the tour into the mountain was banned since a S.Korean tourist was shot dead by a N.Korean soldier in last year.









(by Friar's Balsam @ flickr)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Diamond bridge or Gwang'an bridge near Haeundae, Busan.









(by McWoofer @ dc)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

.....


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow plus wow... hehee


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

Mussoda said:


> Diamond bridge or Gwang'an bridge near Haeundae, Busan.


this bridge is beatiful


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

tonight said:


> this bridge is beatiful


i agree..amazing..:cheers:


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks for nice comments, buddies :cheers1:


Ewha Woman's University (이화여대) in Seoul.









(by FGPferdt @ flickr)


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

My very favourite Asian country. The first time I saw Korean landscapes was when I watched "Dae Jang Geum" (omg!!!!); I loved them. Congratulations for this thread. I simply love Korea!!!!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ thanks a lot for your dear comment! Limeñito !  . there are many fans of DJG there?


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Wangsimni Station (왕십리역), Seoul









(...)


----------



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

I hope I can go to Korea this year.. before I go back to Paraguay..


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ welcome always, buddy. :cheer:


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

a very deep place,, 

Banya-sa temple (반야사), Yeongdong-gun(영동군), North Chungcheong (충청북도)









(from chan50.pe.kr)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

.......


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

^^it's really nice that despite the advancement of their technology
and fast phase development, korea still managed to keep their nature..:applause:


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ thanks, bOrN2BwILd.. 
actually, we are now restoring ruined nature in many parts of land..


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Hwanbyeongnu(환벽루), Korea House, Seoul









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/14420870
Korea Tourism Organization : Visitkorea.or.kr


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

@Mussoda, nice pics :applause:

btw, Yocheon stream looks like a dam


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ Hi, tonight..
yeah. the weir makes the stream fast suddenly.. and so, the bird looks more resolute against the stream.. actually I posted the pic in respect for the bird. thanks.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

old CBD of Seoul, 2~3 months ago.

......


----------



## bestkub (Jul 23, 2007)

AWESOME!


----------



## sosman4146 (Oct 17, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all of the pictures. I never realized that there is such a vast difference between the cities in Korea to the countryside. I can't wait till next June. There are going to be 2 of us that never seen Korea. This will be the first time back to Korea since I was adopted in 1975 and I don't remember anything. So these pictures are reinforcing that I need to go back and get to know more about the country and culture that I have been lacking. Thanks again for the great Korea Rocks pictures, I am so excited that I get to see it all next year. Keep up the great work.

sosman4146


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi, sosman4146.. 
thanks for your dear comment. 
I think always this country and people should be more careful of its sons and daughters and their lifetime happiness,, I think it'd be better in the future.
really hope your nice time here in your motherland,


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

.....


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Mt. Daedun (대둔산), near Daejeon (대전)
.....


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

Busan Aerial Views:


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

.....


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

brianmoon85 said:


> Busan Aerial Views:


Its beautiful and it reminds me of Waikiki, Hawaii.


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

great pics of korea


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ thanks !! 


....


----------



## evilbu (Oct 3, 2005)

cydevil said:


> Gyeongju Tower. It's an outline of an ancient tower that was burned down by the Mongols.
> 
> (Chosun Ilbo)


This must be one of the most original buildings ever?
Is it true that you can go on top? Is it worth it?


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

.....


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

.....


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

.....


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Wow Korea is amazing!!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ thanks, Lans 




Mt. Jajaksan (주작산), Gangjin (강진), South Jeolla province

......


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

I love Korean tv dramas so much and this thread is awesome!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

....


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Dae-wang-am park or King's Rock(대왕암공원), Ulsan(울산)









( by 벵쯔 @ dc )


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

han13 by BRIANMART, on Flickr


HAN16 by BRIANMART, on Flickr


HAN18 by BRIANMART, on Flickr


HAN21 by BRIANMART, on Flickr


han12 by BRIANMART, on Flickr


HAN33 by BRIANMART, on Flickr


han7 by BRIANMART, on Flickr


HAN27 by BRIANMART, on Flickr

*credits to: nightview.kr*


----------



## NuttySweet (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi sorry to bother you, but I wanted to ask you where you got those photos of tea farm in Korea and the rest of the likes at?

How do I go about using them on my own website because they're really captivating.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome photos....:cheers1:....


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

woow


----------



## kohkyungshil (Mar 7, 2012)

I see that it has been a while since anyone posted a comment on this thread - I found it by accident surfing the internet and am wondering if anyone has any pictures of Chungcheong Nam-Do - that is where I was born, or at least that's what it says on my adoption papers. I've never been to Korea but I've always wanted to go - too expensive, I think pictures are the closest I'll ever get. My Korean birth name is Koh KyungShil. That's all I know, aside from my real birthday. I would love to see the land where I came from. PLEASE please please!


----------



## brukiii (Jun 16, 2012)

AWESOME!!! I love Koreaaa )))


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Heaven Lake​












Is a crater lake on the border between China and North Korea. It lies within a caldera atop the volcanic Baekdu Mountain




Lake Chon - Mt. Paekdu by Tom Peddle, on Flickr​


----------

